# Achat smartagogo



## Alekin (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour. 
On voit pas mal de pub pour smartagogo en ce moment sur macge. Quelqu’un a-t-il déjà tenté ? C’est assez récent mais j’ai du mal à juger du sérieux du site. 

Ce serait pour un iPhone. 

Merci d’avance de vos retours.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2019)

Justement c’est tout neuf et MacG est sponsorisé par ce site. Je trouve leur message assez convaincant. Je testerais je pense si j’avais besoin d’un iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2019)

Je ne connais pas du tout


----------



## ibk (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,
je les ai contacté par chat : ce sont des iphones destinés au marché européen (chargeur français), expédiés depuis la France, si retour nécessaire il se fait aussi en national (60 jours).
Pour le reste les informations sont celles présentes dans l'article (avis et modalités de retour).
J'ai tenté d'avoir des informations sur les commandes  macgé (statut, nombre, expédition en cours ou déjà livrées...) mais je n'ai pas réussi...


----------



## dperetti (12 Avril 2019)

J'ai passé commande d'un iPhone XR avant-hier, pas super rassuré qu'il y ait une histoire de TVA non française, etc mais plutôt rassuré par le chat échangé avec eux. Reçu aujourd'hui. Pas d'arnaque !! (expédié depuis Marne-la-vallée)


----------



## dperetti (13 Avril 2019)

Je précise que la TVA est bien française.


----------



## ibk (16 Avril 2019)

et hop, iphone livré ce midi : merci macgé !


----------



## aunisien (19 Avril 2019)

Bon je viens de craquer pour un XR, j’espère que tout va bien se passer avec ce vendeur !


----------



## tt39100 (22 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous. Je souhaite commander sur ce site. Vous avez eu des retours ? Des commandes arrivées ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2019)

Je dois dire qu'un site qui comprend le terme "gogo" dans son nom ne m'inspire pas confiance…


----------



## tt39100 (22 Avril 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je dois dire qu'un site qui comprend le terme "gogo" dans son nom ne m'inspire pas confiance…


Après on achète bien sur "cdiscount", je ne pense pas que le nom d'un site réfère sa qualité. Néanmoins le site n'a été créé que il y a un mois et demi environ et son siège social est basé au Portugal. Ca sa n'inspire pas confiance.


----------



## dma77 (23 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai commandé ce week end un smartphone chez eux et pour l'instant cela me fait plus penser à une arnaque. On m'a demandé hier copie de ma carte d'identité et copie de ma carte bleue et ce matin je reçois un mail me disant que comme je n'ai pas répondu hier à leur appel (en anonyme et sans message vocal), la commande est annulée et que je serai remboursée. Je vois bien le débit de 650 a venir sur mon compte et je trouve tout cela bien étrange.. Je vais au commissariat cet après midi pour voir ce que je peux faire mais pour l 'instant pour moi il  s'agit d'une arnaque jusqu'a preuve du contraire. Je viendrai vous tenir au courant de la suite.


----------



## aunisien (23 Avril 2019)

A priori mon colis a été expédié aujourd’hui, livraison prévue demain.

A suivre ...


----------



## ibk (24 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir, j’ai reçu le mien dans le délai annoncé, bien emballé (tout Apple originel) et protégé. Il fonctionne merveilleusement bien depuis.
Le numéro de série est celui d’un appareil neuf (pas issu du refurb ou reconditionné ou réparé)
Je suis très heureux d’avoir bénéficié de ce partenariat entre macgé et smartagogo.


----------



## aunisien (24 Avril 2019)

Comment fait-on pour savoir si le numéro de série est celui d’un neuf ou pas ?


----------



## aunisien (24 Avril 2019)

Finalement colis bien reçu aujourd'hui, le paquet est très bien emballé, le tout avec un petit carambar, l'attention est toujours sympathique.






Et voilà la bête, vraiment satisfait du service.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2019)

"Comment fait-on pour savoir si le numéro de série est celui d’un neuf ou pas ?

Un code à 9 caractères, ressemblant à cela "MN572LL/A" est indiqué, et c’est la première lettre qui va déterminer la provenance de l’appareil :



Lettre M : l’appareil a été acheté neuf
Lettre F : l’iPhone est un modèle qui a subi un procédé de reconditionnement, l’appareil est donc reconditionné ou "refurbished" en anglais
Lettre N : il s’agit d’un modèle de remplacement, qui a été fourni en échange d’un iPhone cassé apporté pour réparation
Lettre P : l’appareil en question a été personnalisé à l’achat, avec une gravure. Cette procédure est faisable actuellement sur les iPod et iPad, l’iPhone ne serait donc pas concerné par cette possibilité.


----------



## aunisien (24 Avril 2019)

Ok merci pour les explications.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2019)

J'ai oublié le chemin au cas ou :
Il faut se rendre dans _Réglages > Général > Informations_. Ensuite, descendre sur la page pour afficher l’intitulé "Modèle".


----------



## superdada (25 Avril 2019)

Le carambar a fini par me convaincre ! 

J’ai passé ma commande ce matin. La livraison est prévue pour demain.


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Avril 2019)

Sur un site de Ecig, (le carambar doit pas couter bien cher) cela m'a couté juste 700€.
Le prix de la couronne dentaire


----------



## superdada (27 Avril 2019)

J’ai reçu l’iPhone Xr 128 Go aujourd’hui comme prévu. Aucune mauvaise surprise ! 
A 739 €, c’est clairement la meilleure affaire du moment.


----------



## aunisien (30 Avril 2019)

Bonne surprise après avoir donné mon avis sur le site mon compte a été crédité de 15€ !


----------



## innocente (2 Mai 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour savoir si le numéro de série est celui d’un neuf ou pas ?



https://www.macg.co/materiel/2018/0...t-de-la-garantie-de-vos-produits-apple-103334


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Mai 2019)

"Comment fait-on pour savoir si le numéro de série est celui d’un neuf ou pas ?

Un code à 9 caractères, ressemblant à cela "MN572LL/A" est indiqué, et c’est la première lettre qui va déterminer la provenance de l’appareil :



Lettre M : l’appareil a été acheté neuf
Lettre F : l’iPhone est un modèle qui a subi un procédé de reconditionnement, l’appareil est donc reconditionné ou "refurbished" en anglais
Lettre N : il s’agit d’un modèle de remplacement, qui a été fourni en échange d’un iPhone cassé apporté pour réparation
Lettre P : l’appareil en question a été personnalisé à l’achat, avec une gravure. Cette procédure est faisable actuellement sur les iPod et iPad, l’iPhone ne serait donc pas concerné par cette possibilité.
Général☞i_nformations_


----------



## superdada (2 Mai 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Bonne surprise après avoir donné mon avis sur le site mon compte a été crédité de 15€ !


Idem. C’est cool.


----------



## aunisien (2 Mai 2019)

Un Xr à 675€ c’est plutôt pas mal !


----------



## tit_juju93 (28 Mai 2019)

Bonjour, les iPhone vendu par smartagogo sont neuf ou reconditionnés ?
Car je veux du neuf et je ne vois rien de précisé sur leur site ...


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2019)

Perso le reconditionné terminé, me suis avoir par BackMarket , Smartgogo connais pas, et ne veux pas savoir.
Rien ne vaut le neuf.
Fini pour moi, ce n'est que mon avis.
A toi de bien te renseigner avant.


----------



## aunisien (28 Mai 2019)

tit_juju93 a dit:


> Bonjour, les iPhone vendu par smartagogo sont neuf ou reconditionnés ?
> Car je veux du neuf et je ne vois rien de précisé sur leur site ...



J’ai acheté un Xr neuf.


----------



## tit_juju93 (29 Mai 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> J’ai acheté un Xr neuf.



Ça marche merci pour ta réponse, j’ai commandé un iPhone X hier soir du coup ... hâte de le recevoir !


----------



## cl97 (29 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Perso le reconditionné terminé, me suis avoir par BackMarket , Smartgogo connais pas, et ne veux pas savoir.
> Rien ne vaut le neuf.
> Fini pour moi, ce n'est que mon avis.
> A toi de bien te renseigner avant.



A la rédaction, on est deux à avoir commandé chez eux pour des besoins perso. C'est des modèles neufs. C'est pas du tout du refurb.


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2019)

Et bien oui , d'accord j'ai juste dis que je connaissais pas, j'ai rien contre eux.,  je me suis avoir une fois sur un site,(220€) ce n'était qu'un conseil.


----------



## tit_juju93 (31 Mai 2019)

iPhone reçu aujourd’hui et commande mardi soir, avec un jour férié hier, colis suivi par Chronopost du début à la fin. Il est bel et bien neuf (lettre « M », batterie avec capacité à 100%...)


----------



## fgfdgd (17 Juin 2019)

C’est du neuf moins cher qu’Amazon et Fnac ?


----------



## PatJab (17 Juin 2019)

Bonjour
Après avoir pas mal hésité, je me suis lancé en passant commande d'un iPhone XR sur ce site. Leur workflow de traitement des commandes est assez étrange. Elle est restée environ 24h à l'état "à confirmer", soit disant pour des questions de fraude. Alors que l'iPhone est indiqué en stock et que mon paiement avait été validé par la banque. Etant surpris de ce statut, je leur ai envoyé un mail auquel j'ai eu une réponse très peu de temps après. Elle est alors passée à "en cours de préparation". C'était vendredi après-midi. Elle est toujours dans cet état. Pour l'instant, je dirais que tout semble correct. A suivre...
En tout cas il est clairement indiqué que les produits sont neufs. Je vérifierai à la réception.
Pat


----------



## PatJab (18 Juin 2019)

iPhone reçu ce matin par UPS, parfaitement emballé.
J'ai vérifié que le produit était bien neuf : c'est le cas ! Pas d'entourloupe, tout est conforme.
Très bonne expérience d'achat sur ce site pour moi.
Pat


----------



## idamienh (17 Juillet 2019)

Suite à vos commentaires, j'ai passé une commande sur le site pour un iPhone Xr
Le numéro de série commence par un F... c'est donc un remis a neuf?
Est-ce que d'autres personnes sont dans ce cas? Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il faut le retourner?

Avec l'IMEI, j'ai trouvé que l'iPhone est d'octobre 2018....


----------



## aunisien (17 Juillet 2019)

Je pense qu’il faut les contacter directement si tu as un doute.


----------



## PatJab (20 Juillet 2019)

Il ne faut pas confondre numéro de série et numéro de modèle. 
Il existe une page sur le site Apple pour vérifier que c’est un vrai iPhone. Pour cela il faut saisir le numéro de série : checkcoverage.apple.com. Il faut saisir le numéro de série de son iPhone. Si le service répond que l’iPhone est inconnu, c’est qu’il n’est pas reconditionné ! 
Simple, non ?


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2019)

PatJab a dit:


> Si le service répond que l’iPhone est inconnu, c’est qu’il n’est pas reconditionné !



N'importe quoi !! si le site répond inconnu , c'est que ce n'est pas un iPhone ! c'est le but premier de ce site .


----------



## PatJab (21 Juillet 2019)

aurique a dit:


> N'importe quoi !! si le site répond inconnu , c'est que ce n'est pas un iPhone ! c'est le but premier de ce site .


Ouh là... on part de loin !... La chaleur estivale, probablement...

C’est effectivement une possibilité. Mais la plus probable pour un iPhone neuf c’est qu’il n’a jamais été enregistré ! Donc le site doit répondre qu’il est inconnu. Après il faut l’enregistrer. Et alors le site doit répondre qu’il le reconnait.
Donc, non, pas n’importe quoi ! Même un membre émérite peut comprendre ça... non ?

Pat


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2019)

Et ben non. 

Le produit n'a pas besoin d'être enregistré. Dès sa production et sa commercialisation, le site repond .

Un peu trop de pub peut etre ?


----------



## PatJab (21 Juillet 2019)

aurique a dit:


> Et ben non.
> 
> Le produit n'a pas besoin d'être enregistré. Dès sa production et sa commercialisation, le site repond .
> 
> Un peu trop de pub peut etre ?


Ça doit vraiment être la chaleur !... 
Avant d’affirmer, il faut tester ! Tant que l’iPhone n’est pas activé, le site répond qu’il ne le connait pas. N’importe qui peut faire le test avec un iPhone non activé. Il suffit pour cela de ne pas le faire activer par le magasin où on l’achète.
Est-ce clair maintenant ?


----------



## filou97 (2 Août 2019)

iPhone XR 128 gb reçu aujourd'hui et, hélas, le numéro de série commence par F ce qui signifie qu'il s'agit d'un produit reconditionné alors que le site parle partout de produits neufs. Même s'il paraît plus neuf que neuf (sous blister et tout), je trouve cette pratique déplorable. J'ai contacté le support et j'attends leur réponse.


----------



## PatJab (3 Août 2019)

filou97 a dit:


> iPhone XR 128 gb reçu aujourd'hui et, hélas, le numéro de série commence par F ce qui signifie qu'il s'agit d'un produit reconditionné alors que le site parle partout de produits neufs. Même s'il paraît plus neuf que neuf (sous blister et tout), je trouve cette pratique déplorable. J'ai contacté le support et j'attends leur réponse.


Et tout le monde continue de confondre numéro de série et numéro de modèle... Ce n’est pas le numéro de série qu’il faut regarder !!


----------



## filou97 (3 Août 2019)

PatJab a dit:


> Et tout le monde continue de confondre numéro de série et numéro de modèle... Ce n’est pas le numéro de série qu’il faut regarder !!


Oops, je me suis effectivement trompé. Il s’agit bien d’un appareil neuf car le modèle commence  par « M ». Merci pour cet éclairage, me voilà rassuré.


----------



## A884126 (13 Septembre 2019)

Ce site réclame systématiquement des justificatifs d'identité. Cela est particulièrement suspect surtout compte tenu de l'usurpation d'identité qui court sur internet. 

Rappel des consignes de la CNIL:
"Ne jamais envoyer une photocopie de sa carte bancaire !
L’envoi du seul recto de la pièce d’identité suffit à contrôler l’identité. Les photocopies en noir et blanc permettent d’éviter les utilisations frauduleuses."

https://www.cnil.fr/sites/default/files/atoms/files/_commerce-donnees_perso_achats_en_ligne.pdf


----------



## fgfdgd (17 Septembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Perso le reconditionné terminé, me suis avoir par BackMarket , Smartgogo connais pas, et ne veux pas savoir.
> Rien ne vaut le neuf.
> Fini pour moi, ce n'est que mon avis.
> A toi de bien te renseigner avant.


Concernant BackMarket, quels soucis as-tu eus ? En effet, je souhaite acheter un XR payable en plusieurs et c’est l’un des seuls sites qui me permettent d’acquérir un XR moins cher payable en X4 ( je suis encore étudiant).


----------



## fgfdgd (17 Septembre 2019)

A884126 a dit:


> Ce site réclame systématiquement des justificatifs d'identité. Cela est particulièrement suspect surtout compte tenu de l'usurpation d'identité qui court sur internet.
> 
> Rappel des consignes de la CNIL:
> "Ne jamais envoyer une photocopie de sa carte bancaire !
> ...


Il faut qu'il dépose une plainte à la CNIL.


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Septembre 2019)

Lis d'abord les avis sur les forums, ex : 60millions de consommateurs, que choisir, clubic...etc.
Tu jugeras.
Moi je me suis assis sur 220€ avec un téléphone défectueux, la garantie c'est un imbroglio pas possible car c'est pas eux qui vendent ce sont des reconditionneurs
de partout, c'est la loterie !
Maintenant je réponds à ta question, c'est toi qui vois


----------



## fgfdgd (18 Septembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Lis d'abord les avis sur les forums, ex : 60millions de consommateurs, que choisir, clubic...etc.
> Tu jugeras.
> Moi je me suis assis sur 220€ avec un téléphone défectueux, la garantie c'est un imbroglio pas possible car c'est pas eux qui vendent ce sont des reconditionneurs
> de partout, c'est la loterie !
> Maintenant je réponds à ta question, c'est toi qui vois


Ok, Amazon Offres Reconditionnées et la FNAC c'est 5% a 8% sur de l'occasion sur le prix conseillé par le fabricant, donc hors de prix...


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Septembre 2019)

Pour le paiement en plusieurs fois tu as par exemple ça : https://shop.sosh.fr/mobile/apple-iphone-xr-noir-64go

Sinon payable en 4,5 ,10 fois et+ :offre-165370207

Allez encore un, après je te laisses chercher toi même, c'est pas les offres qui manquent pour le paiement en plusieurs fois
https://www.boulanger.com/ref/1115385?xtor=AL-6875-[43]-[1395075699]-[deeplink]&efc=21707207


----------



## bdlapierre (15 Janvier 2020)

Achat en ligne sur Smartagogo pour Blackfriday. Iphone 11 128 go. 789 euros. Aucuns soucis, produit neuf non déballé. Société basée au portugal, ce qui aurais pu inutilement m'inquiéter. Délai de rétractation offert de 60 jours, c'est plus que les 14 jours en ligne.








						Les smartphones Apple, Samsung et Huawei à prix cassés sur Smartagogo
					

Smartagogo est une nouvelle boutique en ligne de vente de smartphones à prix cassés. Ce site marchand basé au Portugal p...




					www.lesmobiles.com
				




 Alors le seul truc c'est qu'il faudrait dire à leur gestionnaire de communication c'est que Smartagogo ça peut se comprendre comme smatphone à profusion ou smartphone pour pigeons


----------



## oliv30 (14 Décembre 2021)

Pour clore ce sujet smartagogo a disparu et Apple refuse de s’occuper de la seconde année de garantie….


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2021)

oliv30 a dit:


> Pour clore ce sujet smartagogo a disparu et Apple refuse de s’occuper de la seconde année de garantie….


Si je lis bien ce texte, la garantie légale de 2 ans est appliquée par le vendeur. Elle n'est pas à la charge du fabricant. Donc le fait qu'Apple refuse de prendre en charge pour la 2e année me semble normal.


----------



## oliv30 (14 Décembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si je lis bien ce texte, la garantie légale de 2 ans est appliquée par le vendeur. Elle n'est pas à la charge du fabricant. Donc le fait qu'Apple refuse de prendre en charge pour la 2e année me semble normal.


Oui ok c est juste pour rappeler qu acheter sur ce type de site c est moins cher tant qu on a pas de soucis


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2021)

oliv30 a dit:


> Oui ok c est juste pour rappeler qu acheter sur ce type de site c est moins cher tant qu on a pas de soucis


Il suffit de ne pas acheter sur ce genre de site.


----------

